# Travel Distance Of Coyote



## AFTERSHOCK (Nov 27, 2003)

Does anyone have a pretty good understanding of the distance that coyote travel in one night? I have seen some western videos that have stated that the coyote travel up to forty square miles in a night.
I 'd like to know if the same distance is traveled by our michigan coyote. 
I dont know if it is possible to keep track of individual coyotes travel without a radio collar, just wondering if anyone has any info on this.


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

Hey Aftershock,
I am guessing that Coyotes travel distance varys greatly depending on food availablity. If they found a deer carcaus, they may only go a short distance in a night. also durring the mating season (jan-march) they may hang out in an certain area looking for a mate or defending it's territory.
But as far as a general distance i have no idea, but i will try to find out.
BVW-


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

I was talking with a friend of mine that is a taxidermist and he was telling me that a friend of his caught a full grown male coyote in a trap over by Elmira. It was radio collared and they reported it and was told that this yote was collared by Lovells and spent last winter near south of Gaylord and then was trapped this year by Elmira. Not really all that far and over a period of time but still interesting. He was told they collared around 40 coyotes last year and this year they have almost all of the collars back. I don't know who you could contact for more info on the collared animals but I bet there would be some good evidence for you.


----------



## AFTERSHOCK (Nov 27, 2003)

cool, thanks. the reason why I ask is I am leaning more toward trying to score on a coyote without using a caller, in order to do so in the forested areas that I hunt I will need to learn more about the critters using the area.
I believe my best chance will be to bust one using a trail that runs along side the white river.


----------

